# Apache FOP und Bilder



## matzze2000 (8. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe das Problem, dass ich ein XSL-FO Dokument habe das Bilder enthält. Die Bilder sind zusammen mit der xml in ein Archiv gepackt und werden zum Erstellen des PDFs alle zusammen in einen temporäten Ordner kopiert. In der XML habe ich die Verweise auf die Bilder relativ angegeben (in der Annahme wenn sie im gleichen Verzeichnis liegen wird er sie finden). Wenn das PDF erstellt wird allerdings die Fehlermeldung

"org.apache.fop.fo.flow.ExternalGraphic bind
SCHWERWIEGEND: Image not found: image1.jpg"

ausgegeben. Da ich auch auf der FOP Seite nix zu dem Thema gefunden hab hoff ich hier hat vielleicht jemand ne Idee wie man den FOP Compiler dazu bringen kann die Bilder zu finden.


----------



## SlaterB (8. Mai 2009)

der Pfad muss evtl. relativ zum Ausführungsverzeichnis des Aufrufers sein,
kann aber auch davon abhängen, ob es direkt in einem vom Programm aufgerufenen XSL steht oder in einem XSL welches von einem XSL inkludiert wird


----------



## matzze2000 (8. Mai 2009)

Mhh, das ist alles nicht so toll 
Hab jetzt einfach einen absoluten Pfad genommen. Das ist zwar nicht ganz so schön aber funktioniert wenigstens...


----------

